# Feeling a little self conscious



## SteveEllis (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I want to take my camera everywhere, but for some reason I feel self conscious!  I feel like people are watching wondering what I'm up to when I take photos of random stuff.

I'm sure this has cropped up loads, but I cant find anything in the search.

Especially when I have a tripod or am spending time getting the right shot. 

Do any of you feel self conscious?  Do you ignore it or do you have ways of dealing with it?

Any thoughts and suggestions welcome 

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 5, 2007)

Imagine them naked.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 5, 2007)

Shake hands on this Steve!
Unless I work for someone and can therefore say "Mr XY has asked me to be here and take photos", I certainly feel VERY self-conscious when I am among people! Yes. Very. So I tend to only bring out my camera in nature, and when I am ALL ALONE.
Only in NYC or in Berlin or London, i.e. in places where I could be SURE no one would know me at all, did I feel "safe". Isn't that funny?


----------



## pandinus (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea, I know that feeling....

When I shoot cityscapes, people start to look and stare... At first it bothered me, but now I know that it happens and move on.

The first time I was shooting architecture, some old guy came up to me and asked. "What are you up to, are you press or something?" (Or something of that nature.) I replied that I'm an amataur photographer, and that I liked the way the light played on the surfaces of the fasade of the building. The man just replied something like "O.K. then..." and walked of. His curiosity was satisifed, and he could go about his busines.

I think that most people who starts looking at you as if you are crazy or something, usually are just curious about you. It's not the most common place thing in a city, to see a man with a camera and tripod. But don't worry about it, people will get used to it.

I hope this helped in some way... 

Best of luck. =)


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess a lot of it depends on what kind of stuff you shoot.

It is extemely rare whenever I have a need to use a tripod.

But I hear where you are coming from. I take my camera everywhere with me and I have been doing this for many years. But I too, was a little self-conscious about it in the beginning. People do tend to stare at you a bit and sometimes strangers will walk up and ask you about your camera- mostly from just being curious or they may be photographers themselves.

The only way to ever get yourself comfortable in carrying around a camera all the time is to simply just start doing it. After a while, it will start to feel normal- trust me.

I know we have some large format shooters on this forum. Maybe they can chime in. I shot an 8x10 field camera for a number of years- that will make a person learn how to get over being self-conscious right quick.


----------



## Eastw77 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am OK around strangers as I really couldn't give a monkeys what they think of me but whenever I get my camera out around people I know I feel very self conscious and even a little embarressed. I don't know why it is, perhaps it's cause I'm under a bit more pressure cause I know they will be wanting to see the photos..


----------



## Buszaj (Oct 5, 2007)

happens all the time. also, one time I had to film a scene downtown for my school assignment, i was standing on top of an some raised column, the whole crowd just stared. just ignore it, if someone asks, reply to them. what are they gonna do to you?


----------



## SteveEllis (Oct 5, 2007)

> whenever I get my camera out around people I know I feel very self conscious and even a little embarressed. I don't know why it is, perhaps it's cause I'm under a bit more pressure cause I know they will be wanting to see the photos..


 
Yes, I'm totally with you on that!

Well, after starting this thread, I had a nose on our works "Sports & Social" board to see if there were any photographic clubs, there wasnt so the person who runs it asked me to start one!  So an email went out to everyone in the entire UK who a part of the company I work for! I've had no jokes or smart arse comments which I was expecting from a number of jokers!  But 7 people have come forward and said Yes 

I feel better already


----------



## Sideburns (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I definitely know what you mean...
I was walking down my street with my XT and my 70-200 4.0L, and I felt so awkward you don't even know.
There were several people out, and everyone obviously looked at me...but it wasn't THAT bad.
My neighbour was like "Wow, nice camera"...but other than that it was ok.

I do feel weird though if I'm in public...and I don't feel comfortable taking pictures of people I don't know...I always feel as if they'd ask me not to...


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 5, 2007)

You could always tell them that you are with a investment company that's looking to purchase in the area but are not at liberty to say which.  

Then they'll have more to worry about than you.:lmao:


----------



## castrol (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to LA a few months ago for business. Sunset strip is just
RIPE with cool things to shoot. I stopped in for dinner at a local
restaurant. I got all kinds of looks and whispers. Finally the
waiter came over and asked me if I was papparazzi. Heh. I
only had my little 50mm on the camera too!!


----------



## Nekoism (Oct 5, 2007)

pandinus said:


> Yea, I know that feeling....
> 
> When I shoot cityscapes, people start to look and stare... At first it bothered me, but now I know that it happens and move on.
> 
> ...


 
Haha same this happened to me when I was taking a night exposure of a community center. An older gentleman was walking by with his wife and said "Who are you waiting for?" I replied "Just the building"  and he continued on his way.

When I started going out with my camera I was really nervous, but after a while you get used to... at least I did.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 5, 2007)

Just have your camera with you all the time. Your friends and family will get used to it, and then strangers will bother you less. 

I feel naked when I leave the house without a camera - the only question usually is "which camera, which lens?"


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 5, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Just have your camera with you all the time. Your friends and family will get used to it, and then strangers will bother you less.
> 
> I feel naked when I leave the house without a camera - the only question usually is "which camera, which lens?"



Really? I am surprised that the question isn't just which lens to put on the M8?


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 5, 2007)

I keep a belt pack with an extra lens and a flash w/extra batteries and memory and business cards. That and the camera are my constant companions.  Whenever anyone asks me about the camera I hand them a card and a 30 second intro.  Not only do I not get hassled (it's amazing how fast someone starts back peddling when they suddenly find themselves presented with an opportunity to spend  lots of money.  The more annoying they are the more money it takes.  )((of course if they aren't annoying they get the usual rates)) I'm a walking billboard.  A walking billboard out having a great time!


----------



## Joxby (Oct 5, 2007)

You have to try to be more professional, thats not a critiscism, its a way to blank out things and people that are going on around you.
If you were working at McDonalds, you wouldn't think twice about members of the public watching you serve, take cash, whatever, your just doing a job.
The same can be said about any job, I just imagine I'm surveying the damn road or something, and on with the job in hand.
It also helps if you look like you know what your doing even if you dont.
This is mad but, I've left the house before now wearing a hi-vis vest to shoot city scenes, it may be high visibility but you sure blend into the traffic/wotnot wearing one, I was only questioned once and that was to ask when I was gonna dig the road up.
Its not easy, but it takes this kind of mind sett to enable you to get the shots you want, thats not to say you dont keep your eyes open..


----------



## itoncool (Oct 5, 2007)

I always nervous everytime I go out walking in the city with my camera bag, fortunately people do not notice it, because my camera bag doesn't look like a camera bag and I rarely bring my tripod on that occasion. 
But when I reach out my camera, holding it, then people start staring at me, and I'm getting more nervous because I wish none of them is trying to steal my camera...


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 5, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Really? I am surprised that the question isn't just which lens to put on the M8?


Nah, I the R-D1 is great if I'm going somewhere a little rougher, and don't want to worry about what the end of the night might look like. I've got several different lenses for that camera.

And when it's a kid-related event, I'm still finding myself grabbing the 5D and some fast lens for those mom-love shots. Nothing like a 50mm f/1.4, or the 24-70mm f/2.8 L to capture kids in their environment. 

The M8 is grafted to me though. And it is the primary reason I switched to Rangefinders... they're smaller, people think they're either P&S cameras, or something old and uncool. You can have them with you everywhere, and noone looks at you funny.

... and finally, to ensure that I'm _never _without a camera, I keep a Leica D-Lux 3 in my briefcase.

Oh, and unless I'm traveling, I only leave the house with one lens. I will not bring a camera bag. I commit to a lens for the day.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 5, 2007)

Humans are biologically wired to pay additional attention to novel stimuli, because such stimuli could indicate 1) a potential threat or 2) a new food source.  Basically you're a monkey in the jungle, and all the other monkeys are staring because you have extra legs, which makes you the neatest thing they've seen in the last few minutes.  The solution is to have your extra legs with you all the time, so the monkeys get used to seeing you that way, and no longer find the legs strange, while you get used to having them, and no longer feel awkward.  They might never view you as normal, but all the apes in your neck of the jungle will feel like they know you, and all you will have to do is bare your teeth for them to like you.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 5, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::thumbup:


----------



## pandinus (Oct 6, 2007)

My new personal moto is:
"My camera is like an American Express card, don't leave home without it..." =)


----------



## confucious (Oct 6, 2007)

To the OP's post saying "I want to take my camera everywhere"...

I WANT to - I just won't ever get where I'm going, if I do. I can take an hour walking 6 city blocks through downtown Ottawa (hardly an inspiring landscape) if I have my camera with me. I could quickly become jobless/friendless if I had her with me all the time.

AS to feeling wierd. Yes, definitely! The time I was shooting a stack of tied up wine crates and the owner of the winery came out and asked what the F... I was doing photographing his trash. I think he thought I was By-law. I told him and he laughed and invited me to take a photo of his "hostess". 
I think we just have to know we are harmless and that we really DO have a job...it's just a work of passion. No one makes us go out there, and few of us get $$$ for it. We will always be an attention grabber - but I think most people somewhat envy us for doing something...something different, personal, and satisfying. Afraid I cannot qualify or explain that last statement anymore than that as have had tooo much wine...now off to bed and work tomorrow!!!

Cheers!


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 6, 2007)

Joxby said:


> This is mad but, I've left the house before now wearing a hi-vis vest to shoot city scenes, it may be high visibility but you sure blend into the traffic/wotnot wearing one, I was only questioned once and that was to ask when I was gonna dig the road up.



This is so true. With the vest people think that you must be on some "official business" and tend to leave you to you work. My friend bought a used "safety yellow" pick up that used to be a utility company truck. I pretty sure that we can drive over medians, park on side walks etc...(if we wanted to of course.) and nobody thinks anything of it.


----------



## DSLR noob (Oct 6, 2007)

I feel a little nervous, until I put my eye into the viewfinder, then thoughts of people watching me disappear and I am just going off of 100% photographer. I normally keep the camera to my eye and only remember people when I bump into them because I was looking through the camera! It does take a few minutes to get into that mood though. It's been getting better. Lately I just go out and choose not to care. I know that in  few days they'll forget I even existed. People don't go around in life thinking "Wow there was a photographer taking pictures of plants near my local hospital! How strange." They may think it when they see you but I doubt it even crosses their mind later that day during lunch. don't worry about it.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 9, 2007)

Very interesting topic, it affects us all... 

I used to be more self conscious, but to really get in the flow you have to 
get past it. Its actually a rush to go shoot at 11 at night with a tripod 
in some alleyway and not let it bother you. 

Nowadays I use a mp3 player a lot, It really helps me get into my zone 
and not worry about people around me. If I am in a ghetto area in a 
"not-so-good neighborhood I still wear it, just I leave one ear unplugged. 

When you feel self-conscious and yuo cant make the shot, its strangling you at the throat. When you move past it and shoot, then its like therapy...... thats the best way I can describe it. 

I usually take just 2 lenses with me, one prime thats fast in case I need 
to walk around handholding at night, and a slow 2.8 for the tripod.


----------



## Nikon Nick (Oct 9, 2007)

I used to be self conscious, but after a while of desiring shots in certain places where people were, I just decided to let people think and say what they well. Most of the time, I'm in my own little world while shooting anyway, so I don't even notice people after a while (of course, unless I'm photographing people). 

It's like jumping off the high dive at a pool, it's scary, and sometimes intimidating, and usually there are people watching and judging, but you won't know what it's like until you jump. So just jump.


----------



## S2K1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I went shooting last night with two of my friends. We went to what was once  a busy, bustling part of town, but has recently been boarded up. We have several people ask us what we were shooting, why, etc. We even had police stop and very obviously watch us. I was nervous at first, but after awhile, it became fun hearing what people were thinking.


----------



## moliver (Oct 9, 2007)

SteveEllis said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to take my camera everywhere, but for some reason I feel self conscious!  I feel like people are watching wondering what I'm up to when I take photos of random stuff.
> 
> ...



I find that people seem to think you're an expert - at anything - if you have a camera and a tripod.  I went down to the reservoir, at the rowing club, to take some pictures, one night. With in 5 minutes - one guy asked me if tonight was the full moon, a couple asked me if the building was open and if it had washrooms, and then on my way out a guy stopped me and told me about his favorite spots around the reservoir that he thought I could get a good picture from.  As well I had a number of people stop and watch me while I was setting up my tripod, setting exposures and whatnot.

I thought it was funny, but I'm naturally outgoing, so...  really I'm sharing an anecdote more than I am being helpful.  Oops.


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

What mainly worries me is someone seeing my equipment and wanting to nick it. That's my only problem with going out and doing photography by myself.

I went to London with my tripod and digital camera, as well as my 75-300 and my 50mm. I was so self conscious about trouble brewing but I did manage to get some fantastic shots around the London Eye and Westminster bank.

That's my only worry when doing photography but it goes away when I am with a friend and it get's less of a problem the more often I go out with my camera.

David


----------



## Payt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've always had a problem shooting in public/populated places, so I had generally avoided them. However, all it takes is a few times out and about on the streets with your camera, and you really shake it off. After going out to a local festival this past weekend, I've found that I, too, have outgrown the fear of shooting in public. 

Great thread!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 10, 2007)

guess i am some of the lucky ones since I actually ENJOY if people stare at me and wonder what I am up to. I even enjoy the discussions with the security guards or whomever.

once I got some very curious looks when i photographed someones garbage in front of his house which was about to be collected   I think the whole neighborhood there stared at me through their windows


----------



## Wozza (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm usually not bothered. At night I feel a bit shady if I have to walk past a car with a couple obviously getting it on in there and get past asap. 

The other night was pretty random, I had my DSLR on a tripod doing some nightshots of a post office and a car pulls up at midnight and some older guy comes out. We both said 'good evening' and he walked past, checked his pobox and drove off again without giving me a second look.


----------



## Neuner (Oct 10, 2007)

After the crazy things I've done in my life I really don't get self conscious anymore.  There are a lot more embarrassing things one can do than photography amongst a crowd.  It's now my Wife who I think is embarrassed or gets frustrated with me because of stopping to pop off some shots.  When you have 3 kids under the age of 3 you don't get that many opportunities when you spend most of your time juggling duties.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 10, 2007)

_*The Good Ol Daze*._ Below is former Ducati racer and AFM 175 & 250 Champion in 1960 - Frank Scurria - sitting atop his 175 F3 in 1960 and then again on a virtually identical bike he helped restore in 2005 during the MotoGP race at Laguna Seca on Ducati Island in front of the museo I organized each year for Ducati North America. Frank was on hand to sign autographs and tell stories.... Anyways, I was siting there watching people and saw this kid with his mom that looked almost identical to the kid in the 60s photo so I showed his mom the old photo then asked her if I could shoot the kid with Frank etc. I had to go find Frank, I had to pull out that F3 bike from inside the museo then had to set up the shot. People are standing around watching, I am directing the kid, and frank, and before I can get off any shots, there are like 10 guys pulling out their camera and getting in my way! You gotta be kidding! So I start telling folks to back off and stay the hell outta my way, that I gotta a JOB to do etc......... Anyways, what doyou think? I got it pretty close there, considering I was under presure to get er done


----------



## thebeatpoet (Oct 11, 2007)

The only times I've really felt self-conscious is while shooting scenes of poverty. When I traveled through Sri Lanka, India, and Nepal several people told me how much they hated photographers only taking pictures of despairing situations. That the photographer would bias everyone's view of the country, and was bloodsucking from people who were already down and hurting. That would be very true if the "only" pictures that were taken were of the poverty, and even though that was not even close to the only thing I was shooting I still felt very self-conscious and even a little guilty. To the point where I would pass by amazing pictures because I felt too out of place.


----------



## Stranger (Oct 11, 2007)

At first this bothered me as well.  Then i got my lens reversal kit and had to get over that quickly.

Moving slowly on my knees through plants looking for bugs gets a lot of attention in a public park.(who would have thought)

I would often hear little kids asking their parents "what is that man doing?" 

I learned to bring my IPod and zone it out.


----------



## slickhare (Oct 11, 2007)

SteveEllis said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to take my camera everywhere, but for some reason I feel self conscious!  I feel like people are watching wondering what I'm up to when I take photos of random stuff.
> 
> ...



I understand how you feel. Really the best thing I can suggest is just to keep on going out there. Eventually you'll gain a certain confidence in your skill that will help you to just unabashedly take pictures. 

Or you could just always have an external flash attached, it makes you look pro


----------



## ZooGuy1492 (Oct 17, 2007)

Most of the posts in this thread talk about a fear of taking pictures in public places or about people looking at them, but my question is when is it inappropriate to take pictures in a public place?

I was recently on vacation (alone) and visited a museum that kids would be interested in (but also adults).  The place describes itself as eclectic mixture of children's playground, funhouse, surrealistic pavilion, and architectural marvel made out of unique, found objects. They had allot of visually interesting items in the building including the old Big-Boy Drive-Thru statue, an in-door skate board arena, a large train set, a retro diner and much more. 

With all that said, I took a picture of a kid (about 10-12 years old) climbing through a cage and up the wall (yes.. it is a strange place).. Shortly after I took the picture, I had a parent in my face asking me why I took a picture of his kid. I told him I'm an amateur photographer.. This didnt calm him down. He kept asking me why I took a picture of his kid. Twice, I offered to delete the (digital) picture, but he ignored me. He eventually stopped yelling at me.

However, a little while later, I saw him talking to a few staff people.  I thought he was talking about me. He was complaining about me being alone and taking pictures and that I was suspicious. A short time later, I found myself being followed by one of the staff people.

After an hour of being followed, I confronted the staff person and asked her if she was following me.  She said yes and she wasn't seeing me doing anything wrong but was still keeping an eye on everybody (me in particular ) to protect the kids.

My question is, when is it not appropriate to take pictures. Clearly, I could have asked a parent if I could take the picture but I had no idea who the parent was and so much for spontaneous pictures. 

As others have said in this thread, if you are outside, you might get some strange looks but nobody would say anything. What if I zoomed in on a few people in an outside picture.  What if I took an outside closeup picture. Is that inappropriate? 

I've been taking pictures for 30 years now and more now than every I'm having trouble understanding what pictures are inappropriate with all the security concerns and overly protective people.

Can somebody help me? When I'm traveling alone, how do I take "people" pictures.


----------



## itskub (Oct 17, 2007)

street photography happens to be my most liked genre. the weird thing is in high school, when i first started shooting with a SLR, i had no problems walking right up to people and taking a picture. now, a couple years later, i do feel self conscious walking around with a tiny digital point and shoot. im not sure why  that is.

another thing is, i find it easier to photograph "street" people (thugs,etc) then i do the people in chinatown. (have no idea what theyre saying to me)


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 17, 2007)

That depends on the subject's point of view and your appearance (hate to admit that, but it's true).

Some people can tolerate strangers taking pictures of them or their kids. And some will not. There's not many ways to go about it, and it's not about your skill as a photographer, but as a social/persuasive person (it's substantially easier for attractive people).

By the way, people you are pointing your camera at are definitely more "self-conscious" than you are behind the camera.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 17, 2007)

OK I will come right out and say it.  If you look like a perv, and/or act wierd, and have a camera, and are around kids and you are taking pictures.......  These days everyone is just so protective [as they should be] of their kids....  You are asking for trouble.  Sign of the times now I guess.  No matter how innocent it all is.

If you are going to be taking photos in an amusement park, kid museo or something specifically attractive to kids, you are asking for trouble if you dohn;t first off, go to management and get permission to do so.  Of course, if you have YOUR kid with youand/or your wife, and you are taking photos, noone will notice what you are doing or care either.

Scary man with a camera outside the school fence - bad.  :er:

Times are changing, noone seems to trust anyone, some like to cry FOUL at EVERYTHING they don;t understand or know anything about.  You are going to have to find a way to not be 'that scary man' if you insist on taking photos of kids in a public place.  Or just pick a different subject that doesn;t involve kids or where kids play.

Sign of the times.


----------



## The Phototron (Oct 17, 2007)

Bevel Heaven said:


> OK I will come right out and say it.  If you look like a perv, and/or act wierd, and have a camera, and are around kids and you are taking pictures.......  These days everyone is just so protective [as they should be] of their kids....  You are asking for trouble.  Sign of the times now I guess.  No matter how innocent it all is.
> 
> If you are going to be taking photos in an amusement park, kid museo or something specifically attractive to kids, you are asking for trouble if you dohn;t first off, go to management and get permission to do so.  Of course, if you have YOUR kid with youand/or your wife, and you are taking photos, noone will notice what you are doing or care either.
> 
> ...


Lol...it has always been like that. It's an evolutionary trait, suspicion helps survival.


----------



## ZooGuy1492 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bevel Heaven said:


> Scary man with a camera outside the school fence - bad. :er:


 I understand this.. But I wouldn't classify my apparence as "scary man".. When I explained this situation to somebody else, they told me that her husband was taking pictures at a playground and she noticed a mother getting uncomfortable with the pictures and told the husband to stop taking pictures.. The husband is a VP to a bank.

It's my opinion that no matter how you look, people get uncomfortable with taking pictures of them especially of kids. The closer you are to the subject, the more the problem. More problems indoors than outdoors. 

So how can you take "social" pictures without getting in trouble... I generally take pictures of wildlife or landscapes but would occasionally like to take pictures of people.

Everybody in this thread talks about "being uncomfortable" walking around in a social setting with a camera but I assume the subjects are even more uncomfortable with you taking a picture of them. How do you handle this?


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 18, 2007)

"The City Museum" in St.Louis? (I just looked up the description and this is the place that ZooGuy is talking about.)

If that is the place, than I must say that its fun for kids during the day, but on friday and saturday nights its mostly adults Drinking a few brews and climbing around all of that crazy fun stuff. Actually I have never brought my camera there, spending all my time having fun and no time to take pictures.

Take a look at there website and the photo tour
http://www.citymuseum.org/home.asp

One of the coolest places in St. Louis IMHO.

and if people as why you are taking pictures, just say "What? Can't you see how cool this place is?"


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 18, 2007)

confucious said:


> I can take an hour walking 6 city blocks through downtown Ottawa (hardly an inspiring landscape) if I have my camera with me. I could quickly become jobless/friendless if I had her with me all the time.


 
Ottawa is literally rich with great photo opportunities downtown, I've been there many times on business and pleasure (I live 200km away in Montreal). Even standing out on the balcony shooting the office buildings or down, shooting the people as they chug along going to where ever it is they are going, that place has near unlimited potential for good shots.

Just the parliment buildings area is a place I could spend days at alone!

The first time I took my D200 and 17-200 to a place where I was going to be noticed was the opening of a local mall.  Outside there was a rock band so I walked up, past the guard, who nodded, and I started shooting.  People moved over for me, and I am sure EVERYONE of the 1500 people were watching me, as I moved up within a few feet of the stage and was snapping away getting great pics.  I did not use the flash, even though it was mounted on the camera... I recall at the time thinking that this would be rude... even if it would have given me even better pics.

I felt self-conscious, but not embarrassed or scared or anything.  Now, when people look at me, I feel the same with or without the camera... normal.  I smile and move on.  If someone talks to me, I am polite and answer back with a smile.

I've even met a couple of very lovely ladies with D200's that resulted in a few very nice and interesting dates.  We sure had a LOT to talk about.

Don't be afraid, you are not doing anything wrong when you carry your camera.  If you act afraid and people see this, they will assume you are doing something you are not supposed to.  Be confident but not arrogant.  Like I always say... have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Christina (Oct 20, 2007)

i use to try to put my camera to the side, kinda embaressed. and sometimes it still bothers me to have people look, but hey look at it"hey here's my card" lol


----------



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

I used to -- and infact still am at times -- but not because other people will think I'm crazy or something. Many people will come up and talk to me and ask me about photography, etc. (which can get annoying) and I've met a few other photographers on occasion.

But I feel self-conscious in fear that some arrogant photographer who 'knows-it-all' will come up and start talking crap -- or think that I have no idea what I'm doing (half the time I don't, lol)

I just think imagine people not being there. Do your own thing, and forget everyone else.


----------



## Hill202 (Oct 20, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> Just have your camera with you all the time. Your friends and family will get used to it, and then strangers will bother you less.
> 
> I feel naked when I leave the house without a camera - the only question usually is "which camera, which lens?"


 
This is good advice. I take mine everywhere I go. It gets easier every day.

Now if only my pictures would get better!


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the trick is not just to take it everywhere, though I carry one around a lot, but to use it every chance you can get... with a predefined goal before you press the shutter everytime.

I am at the point where even with tons of people all around me (like walking down the street), if circumstances permit, I always try to...

- find something that sparks my imagination or "eye"
- do a fast "think" about it
- decide what I want
- look at my settings, adjust of needed (try for manual, but I get caught using the aperture or shutter priority more often than not)
- frame, compose, shoot
- chimp a bit, look at the histogram
- retake if I am not quite satisfied

I realized that if I spend more time thinking about what I want to accomplish photographically at that moment, I spend less time wondering about the gawking crowd trying to figure out what I am taking a picture of.

I also find that since I went to the D200, I get waaaaaaay more people discretely bending way down trying to duck under my lens as they pass by, or wait until I take the shot, instead of walking right in front of me.  I always thank them for their courtesy, and try to give them priority.


----------

